# mycyclinglog ticker



## young Ed (2 Jan 2014)

the ticker is displaying 0 miles for everyone including me 
whats happening? the rides are still displaying on the mycyclinglog website
Cheers Ed


----------



## coffeejo (2 Jan 2014)

Have patience...


----------



## L14M (2 Jan 2014)

All the gear but no F'in idea


----------



## young Ed (2 Jan 2014)

Now displaying 20 miles which is what I uploaded today but not the other two 17.7 mile rides I uploaded weeks ago that have been displaying for ages
Cheers Ed


----------



## coffeejo (2 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> Now displaying 20 miles which is what I uploaded today but not the other two 17.7 mile rides I uploaded weeks ago that have been displaying for ages
> Cheers Ed


It's a new year - the ticker reloads on the first of January!


----------



## young Ed (2 Jan 2014)

coffeejo said:


> It's a new year - the ticker reloads on the first of January!


So I have none of any thing I uploaded yesterday?
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> So I have none of any thing I uploaded yesterday?
> Cheers Ed




Listen to what @coffeejo is saying.
Your other 2 rides are 2013 rides.
The ticker only logs 2014 rides.


----------



## young Ed (2 Jan 2014)

oh well
Cheers Ed


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jan 2014)

I've signed up for one of these accounts but the site doesn't do anything when I click on "Request Membership" of the Cyclechat group  

Sorry if some Admin has got 20 requests from me to join..


----------



## young Ed (3 Jan 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> I've signed up for one of these accounts but the site doesn't do anything when I click on "Request Membership" of the Cyclechat group
> 
> Sorry if some Admin has got 20 requests from me to join..


post in the site support section or find any admin on here and pm them
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> I've signed up for one of these accounts but the site doesn't do anything when I click on "Request Membership" of the Cyclechat group
> 
> Sorry if some Admin has got 20 requests from me to join..




Untie Helen may be busy or incommunicado.
Patience dear sir.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Untie Helen may be busy or incommunicado.
> Patience dear sir.


 
Will do. It was just the lack of any tangible reaction on the mycyclinglog site itself that concerned me... like the link was broken or summat. I can & will be patient... !


----------

